
Software fails spec. Should I refund? - reactbase
Client hired me to create software. I followed 90% of the specs, but not 100%.<p>Client is asking for a partial refund, for the features which were not delivered. He cites our contract which says &quot;the software must be delivered in accordance with the specifications.&quot;<p>Is the client entitled to a refund? How much of a refund?
======
uberman
Likely, they can refuse delivery and pay nothing as you did not deliver what
the contract specified. Those details may in fact be in the contract already.
Probably best to see what you actually agreed to.

However, it sounds like they want the piece you did deliver. It seams
_reasonable_ to me that they would pay for whatever percentage you completed.
That is assuming you can agree on what that percentage is. My guess is that
your estimate of completion may not align with their's.

Your financials may not allow it, but if it was me, I would give them a _steep
discount_ in order to maintain a good relationship with them. Then I would try
to negotiate the potential of delivering the missing functionality in the
future.

------
Someone
Assuming your life doesn’t depend on keeping the money, do not treat this as a
single-turn game.

If you agree with the client that you didn’t deliver what was promised, and (I
assume, but you don’t make that explicit) you (partly) are to blame for it,
why wouldn’t you refund the client?

Also, even if it doesn’t lead to follow-up work for this client, what the
client tells others about you may eventually be be worth more than what you
return.

------
ziddoap
Incredibly sparse amount of information for an incredibly complex problem.

What does your contract say regarding partial delivery? You should have a
clause which addresses this scenario.

